# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Zorgmatras

## tim kruger

Even voorstellen,

Mijn naam is Tim Kruger van zorgmatras.com , 
Ik heb een eigen BLOG over incontinentie en bedplassen, ook heb ik een webwinkel. In onze webwinkel kun je zorgmatrassen vinden.
Maar ook matrasbeschermers die het matras beschermen tegen de gevolgen van bedplassen of incontinentie.
Op het Blog plaats ik geregeld artikelen waarvan ik denk dat ze een meerwaarde kunnen zijn voor mensen die te maken hebben met bedplassen of incontinentie.
Ik wil u dan ook van harte uitnodigen op mijn BLOG en een reactie achter te laten.

Met vriendelijke groeten,
Tim Kruger

----------

